# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Të dhëna për kompaninë Abissnet

## frank001

doja te dija disa te dhena per kompanine qylfon e cila eshte e lidhur me abissnet. doja te dija disa te dhena per cmimet dhe per lidhjen e saj. do falenderoja ato te cilet e dine mire dhe jo thashetheme. isha i interesuar ta merrja disa mendime... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Olsir

Nuk ta keshilloj Qylfonin. Ka tarifa si gjitha te tjerat po puna eshte se linja qe te ofrohet nga abisnet eshte cop cop, dhe VOIP eshte shume i ndjeshem ndaj linjes qe merr.

----------


## derdusha

I ke rene pikes. Kompani me ibret zor se gjen ne Shqiperi. Le po mundohet breshka te fluturoje (""" Donald Trump-i shqiptar .... he he he sa larg eshte i uruari """"

----------


## Jack Watson

> I ke rene pikes. Kompani me ibret zor se gjen ne Shqiperi. Le po mundohet breshka te fluturoje (""" Donald Trump-i shqiptar .... he he he sa larg eshte i uruari """"


M'fal, a ka naj kompani tjetër që ofro internet me çmim të lirë përveç firmës së Trumpit?


Nuk ka. At'herë?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mos harroni qe eshte road runneri shqiptar "Albtelekomi" me shpejtesi sketerr 56 kb/s.

----------


## Bledari

prinsi mer se kom mor vesh qe ne Janar te 2009 Albtelekom do shperndaj linja interneti me kontrate 6 mujore dhe 1 vjecare me linje adsl duke varjuar nga 512 kb/sec deri ne max 2 MB/sec sigurisht me cmimet te varjushem nga linja qe kerkohet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Scion

Me sa di une *ABcom* (ICC) ka filluar te shperndaje VoIP, nuk jam i sigurt per cmimet.
Ndersa ASC shperndan Cable Internet dhe do kete pos VoIP edhe TV-Cable se shpejti,

----------


## marolsi

une po ju jap nje linjen qe perdor vete ASC per me shume te dhena shkoni ne kete adrese www.asc.al kam 5 muaj qe e perdor dhe jam i kenaqur.
pershendetje

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

O marols nuk ka asnje te dhene ketu mer une i dergova dhe email.Pash rreklamen te VizionPlus dhe thane qe lidhjet fillojne ne 1 shtator,.Ku ti gjej tarifat e ketyre une...

----------


## fotjon

Nuk e di a i pate tarifat e Albtelecomi-t per ADSL: http://www.albtelecom.al/index.php?o...d=43&Itemid=87

lene per te deshiruar


Me cme tha nje shok, Abisneti kishte futur dhe modemin brenda kostos se instalimit. (psh. 125Euro me router adsl wireless perfishre). 
Muajin qe kaloj une e kisha me limit 8GB dhe ditet e fundit kalava me +5-6Gb dhe nuk mu mbyll linja.

Shpresojme qe konkurenca te shkundi sadopakpak cmimet dhe cilsine e sherbimit te ketyre kompanive.

----------


## fotjon

Edhe dicaka. Desha te pyes ata qe jane ta abonuar me Abisnetin.

Kam vene re kur shkarkoj se pas cdo minute (57-59 sekonda) lidhja shkeputet (1-2 sekonda) dhe pastaj rifillon. Nese je duke hapur faqe ne kete interval natyrisht ngrin per nje cast dhe rifillon perseri. Ka dy tre dite qe e bene kete (ose te pakten tani e vura re). Nese perdor programin "Du Meter" dhe je duke shkarkuar kjo duket shume qarte.  

E vecanta eshte se perseritet ne menyre periodike sic thoash, cdo 1 minute. 
Mund ta konfirmoj ndokush tjeter kete apo kam ndonje problem vetem une.

----------


## eno84

A ka bere ndokush abonim me linje interneti nepermjet korrentit? Nese po, na jepni ndonje info me teper rreth kesaj tekonlogjie, cfare avantazhesh apo disavantazhesh ka. Kjo kompani qe qe e ofron kete sherbim, ka ndonje ndryshim nga keto tjerat apo dhe kjo ne te njejtin thes ben pjese...

----------


## marolsi

> O marols nuk ka asnje te dhene ketu mer une i dergova dhe email.Pash rreklamen te VizionPlus dhe thane qe lidhjet fillojne ne 1 shtator,.Ku ti gjej tarifat e ketyre une...



me e mira eshte ASC per momentin.

Ja dhe tarifat.

1)  512   Kbps  2000 leke ne muaj deri ne 50 shkarkimi pa akount

2)   1       Mbps  4000 leke ne muaj shkarkimi deri ne 170 pa akount

3)   1.5    Mbps    5000 leke ne muaj shkarkimi shkon deri ne 400 pa akount

4)   2       Mbps     6000 leke ne muaj pa limit shkarkimi dhe linje share pra te shkarkosh dhe planete po te duash .

5) Kosto instalimit 6000 leke te reja .



www.asc.al

Ju pershendes.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Edhe dicaka. Desha te pyes ata qe jane ta abonuar me Abisnetin.
> 
> Kam vene re kur shkarkoj se pas cdo minute (57-59 sekonda) lidhja shkeputet (1-2 sekonda) dhe pastaj rifillon. Nese je duke hapur faqe ne kete interval natyrisht ngrin per nje cast dhe rifillon perseri. Ka dy tre dite qe e bene kete (ose te pakten tani e vura re). Nese perdor programin "Du Meter" dhe je duke shkarkuar kjo duket shume qarte.  
> 
> E vecanta eshte se perseritet ne menyre periodike sic thoash, cdo 1 minute. 
> Mund ta konfirmoj ndokush tjeter kete apo kam ndonje problem vetem une.


Edhe unë Abissnet kam, po nuk ma nxjerr këtë problem, as njëherë s'ma ka nxjerr. Se di ça mund të kesh...




> A ka bere ndokush abonim me linje interneti nepermjet korrentit? Nese po, na jepni ndonje info me teper rreth kesaj tekonlogjie, cfare avantazhesh apo disavantazhesh ka. Kjo kompani qe qe e ofron kete sherbim, ka ndonje ndryshim nga keto tjerat apo dhe kjo ne te njejtin thes ben pjese...


Lexo *këtë* temë.

----------


## fotjon

> Edhe unë Abissnet kam, po nuk ma nxjerr këtë problem, as njëherë s'ma ka nxjerr. Se di ça mund të kesh...


A mund te me tregosh nga nderfaqja modemit tend parametrat e lidhjes psh,
VCI, VPI, QoS ?

----------


## eno84

> Edhe dicaka. Desha te pyes ata qe jane ta abonuar me Abisnetin.
> 
> Kam vene re kur shkarkoj se pas cdo minute (57-59 sekonda) lidhja shkeputet (1-2 sekonda) dhe pastaj rifillon. Nese je duke hapur faqe ne kete interval natyrisht ngrin per nje cast dhe rifillon perseri. Ka dy tre dite qe e bene kete (ose te pakten tani e vura re). Nese perdor programin "Du Meter" dhe je duke shkarkuar kjo duket shume qarte.  
> 
> E vecanta eshte se perseritet ne menyre periodike sic thoash, cdo 1 minute. 
> Mund ta konfirmoj ndokush tjeter kete apo kam ndonje problem vetem une.



Shiko mos ke ndonje virus ne PC tend. Une para pak kohesh u sulmova nga nje virus i cili me bllokoi modemin dhe nuk arrija te kisha sinjal interneti ne ate PC ndersa tek laptopi kisha. E zgjidha duke formatuar PC dhe tani eshte ok. Futi nje scan me antivirus PC-se

----------

